

Mac, iOS and RubyMotion Testing on Travis CI - sah
http://about.travis-ci.org/blog/introducing-mac-ios-rubymotion-testing/

======
beck5
Here is the thing, I want a company to run my CI server, I am happy to pay for
this service, yet private paid plans are still not available on Travis CI
after a very long time. I know its always easy to say from the outside, but
why are new features being added when they have not got a solid business model
running? Donations are great but is this a business I can trust or an open
source charity where people might get bored and give up in 18 months time?

~~~
pm
They are running beta, and there are companies paying for the service. If you
log into the Travis CI support Campfire, Josh may hook you up. He was very
accommodating and is always looking for feedback.

~~~
pm
Actually, the early beta is mentioned near the end of the blog post.

------
ctruman
This great for the iOS community. I hope this will introduce the ability for
some establish iOS libraries to prove they are ready for enterprise
distribution by using CI.

------
krohling
There are a lot of things about CI for mobile applications that are tough to
do, even once you have the mac infrastructure. (i.e. code signing, spinning up
tests with simulators, trending results, etc.)

Over at cisimple our product is specifically focused on CI fo mobile and we
take care of all that headache for you. <https://www.cisimple.com>

------
MaxGabriel
This is great -- what's people's experience with Travis CI vs Jenkins? I use
Jenkins right now for iOS, and it definitely has its warts.

~~~
cdavid
A snarky description would be travis-ci is to jenkins what github is to
sourceforge.

Travis-ci definitely has limitations (no windows support, limitation to 15
mins for build time, very difficult to have it installed on a local network),
but if it can do what you need it to, it is the best solution I have seen.

~~~
cookiestack
Hey David,

We are in the process of adding Windows support, we don't have an ETA just
yet, but it is definitely in our sights! Also, the build timeout is 50mins,
with a 10 min no-logs timeout.

Thanks,

Josh

